# Dan's 2.5 Gallon Planted Tank: Rocky Ruins *New Scape on Page 7*



## rengb6 (Nov 11, 2009)

I love your rocks! The only suggestion I would have is putting some hairgrass or something taller in the background. What kind of snail is that? She's beautiful!


----------



## angelicodin (Dec 2, 2009)

@rengb6

Micro-sword might look good too ;p

Good start here.

Is that HC or babytears in there?


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

rengb6 said:


> I love your rocks! The only suggestion I would have is putting some hairgrass or something taller in the background. What kind of snail is that? She's beautiful!


It's a blue ramshorn. I'll be adding some reds once they hatch from my Mini M tank. They should mate with the single blue and hopefully pop out more blue snails.



angelicodin said:


> @rengb6
> 
> Micro-sword might look good too ;p
> 
> ...


HC. It has been neglected for the last month in the previous scape so it has become a bit leggy. 

If the HC doesn't come in nicely, I'll follow Church's example and plant some of my marsilea minuta in its place. Maybe a blyxa bush in the back corner behind the large stone, too.

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

12-28-09:
Added Java Fern behind the big rock. Added one Anubias petite, placement is still undecided as I am not sure if the HC will fill in nicely.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Previous images will return on the ninth of this month.

1-4-10:
Bow down to my leggy HC!


----------



## rengb6 (Nov 11, 2009)

Any updates yet dj?!


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

rengb6 said:


> Any updates yet dj?!


Just for you. 

1-12-10:
HC is nice and green. Not as leggy as it was.


----------



## rengb6 (Nov 11, 2009)

Wow the HC is filling in nicely! and what a cute betta! Do you think that you will add a taller background plant? Something bright green to contrast with those pretty red rocks!


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

rengb6 said:


> Wow the HC is filling in nicely! and what a cute betta! Do you think that you will add a taller background plant? Something bright green to contrast with those pretty red rocks!


The only tall plant I have is Blyxa, and even then it isn't very tall. For now, I'm just going to keep it as is and see how it fills in.

1-17-10:
































Field of baby Ramshorns:


----------



## devadair (Nov 24, 2009)

I love the red ramshorns, didn't know they came in blue 
Looks awesome, love the contrast


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

devadair said:


> I love the red ramshorns, didn't know they came in blue
> Looks awesome, love the contrast


Thanks. 

1-22-10:


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

the HC is growing in very nicely i cant wait to see what it looks like.


----------



## mumushummus (Sep 16, 2009)

I want blue ramshorns too...


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

2-20-10:


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

5-8-10:
It has been a while since I've updated this journal due to a Staghorn infestation. After a couple months of that, it suddenly disappeared and there's basically no algae in existence in this tank.

I also added some RCS filter babies and they have grown to adults. The Betta doesn't seem to chase them too much. 

The HC is growing, though taking longer than I expected.

Tank:

















HC growth:

















RCS with plenty of snails:









And the Betta (he was hounding me to take a picture of him):


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

Lol @ your last pic of your betta, it looks particularly mean there.


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

dj2005 said:


>





dj2005 said:


>





dj2005 said:


>


Wow, his colors have really changed over time. More blue and a lot less red in the last pic. His face has darked up as well. 

The tank is looking awesome. What a great home for a betta.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

I was looking at that as well.

As you stated, when I got him he was half white with mostly red fins, but now that has turned to blue and various other colors. He has also developed a blue dot right in the middle of his forehead that can be seen in the latest picture.


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

Any updates? Has the carpet filled in all the way yet?


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

matthew.shelly said:


> Any updates? Has the carpet filled in all the way yet?


I stopped dosing ferts besides once a week, though I still dose Excel daily, so growth is very slow. Basically, it looks the same.

I'm thinking of doing a minor rescape with Blyxa lining the back of the tank.


----------



## mattrt09 (Jun 12, 2010)

wow snail town!

those are snails right?


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

mattrt09 said:


> wow snail town!
> 
> those are snails right?


I like snails. 

For snails, I have Ramshorns (mostly red), a Nerite, and MTS in this tank. The white dots are either bubbles or Nerite eggs. Thankfully the Nerite eggs have finally disappeared.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

I decided to tear this tank down and make it an emersed setup, at least for the time being. The scape is essentially the same. I just want to see how well HC grows emersed for me.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

6-29-10:
It has been about nine days since the emersed project has begun. Using AS instead of Eco-Complete since I have extra AS. I popped in about three RootCaps before planting. Light runs for about 12-14 hours.

A small amount of the HC has become brown and mushy due to me adding too much water to the substrate. Aired the setup out some so hopefully that is the end of that.

After looking at the pictures, I see that the right rock could use more of an angle.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

7-14-10:

Filled 'er up today.

Flora:
HC
Blyxa japonica
Emersed grown strand of Willow Moss - On largest rock
Three tiny pieces of emersed grown Mini Pellia - On largest rock
Subwassertang that has made it through the emersed period - On largest rock

Fauna:
I plan to add yellow shrimp when I find an affordable price for them. Once they establish a colony, the Betta will be added back in.
One Olive Nerite once my Blyxa roots.



















With the light raised a bit:









Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgxFA1cAP8w


----------



## Damian (Jun 17, 2009)

Scape is looking good! The greenish hue from that blyxa and HC will contrast with the rocks you have and its gonna look great. Like an iwugami on mars. That is if plant could exist in such an atmosphere.


----------



## Erin8D (Jul 24, 2010)

Woa thats a lot of snails @[email protected] BEAUTIFUL though^^


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Dream2MkBlve said:


> Scape is looking good! The greenish hue from that blyxa and HC will contrast with the rocks you have and its gonna look great. Like an iwugami on mars. That is if plant could exist in such an atmosphere.





Erin8D said:


> Woa thats a lot of snails @[email protected] BEAUTIFUL though^^


Thanks. I am now keeping this tank Ramshorn-free for the moment. There were a _bit_ too many Ramshorns in the previous scape for my liking.

7-28-10:
I've been leaving this tank alone as I want the Blyxa to root before doing any maintenance.

I added about five RCS ~1 week ago. I added three baby Nerites today. One is already eating up the GSA/GDA on the glass. 

Picture of lots of algae (seemingly only on the tank walls, thankfully):


----------



## MCHRKiller (Jul 25, 2008)

Awesome little tank 

Are you still just using the 10watt CFL? That is what I have planned to use on a 2.5G of my own and was wondering if you have found it to be enough light.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

MCHRKiller said:


> Awesome little tank
> 
> Are you still just using the 10watt CFL? That is what I have planned to use on a 2.5G of my own and was wondering if you have found it to be enough light.


Yup, just the 10w bulb. Works well for me, but if you have actual CO2 injecting into the tank then you may want to go a little higher with the wattage.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Sorry MCH, but I forgot that I switched out my old 10w bulb (it died last year) for a 13w bulb. But again, if you have CO2 you can probably bump up the wattage and still keep algae at bay. Depends on what lamp you will be using (reflector quality) and the height, too.

As for the tank:
Nearly all my HC died so I redid the scape. Lava rocks out, driftwood stump in! Will post pictures tomorrow or Monday. I still have to glue some MP onto the stump, which I likely will not get to until Monday.

I am very pleased with how the scape turned out so my HC dying wasn't a total loss. Plus, I found out that my RCS were hiding and not eaten by my Betta. :smile:


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

8-16-10:
I just finished gluing the MP to the stump. Yes, there is some leftover glue from the previous owner that I was too lazy to remove.

The stump is an interesting piece as it is hollow, allowing me to create a volcanic effect by having the plants flow out of the top of the hollow end.

Blyxa were not looking well a couple weeks ago, but now that they are rooted they are doing much better.

Anubias petite is glued to the back of the stump.

Algae is all gone thanks to my Nerites. :smile:

Flora:
Willow moss - growing emersed
Mini Pellia (MP)
Fissidens fontanus
Blyxa japonica
Subwassertang
Anubias petite
Tiny amount of HC

Pictures:


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

I like it:thumbsup:


----------



## MCHRKiller (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow, tank looks great! That stump looks awesome in there.

Thanks for that, I opted to go ahead with a 2*9watt Coralife fixture and not worry about lighting.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

MCHRKiller said:


> Wow, tank looks great! That stump looks awesome in there.
> 
> Thanks for that, I opted to go ahead with a 2*9watt Coralife fixture and not worry about lighting.


I use that same fixture over my Mini M. Works great but it does get hot. I run mine without the plastic bulb guard to lessen the heat buildup.

If you are going to use the full 18w then I hope you have CO2 being injected or have the fixture raised up high. :smile:


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Keebler Shrimps:









And I decided to go with Mini Micro Sword for the foreground.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

8-21-10:
I found a great deal on two 12" 18w fixtures a few days back and received them today. I am using one over my 10g and one over my Mini M, which means that my Mini-Aqualight is available for use over this tank. Not only does this free up some desk space that was previously used by the desk lamp (lighting device for this tank before the Aqualight), but it also means that my Mini-Aqualight is not going to sit around collecting dust. :smile:

ATM, I have a single 9w 10000K bulb in it. I do have a 6700K bulb, too, but I much prefer the color of 10000K.

Ignore the Subwassertang ball, I will be selling that in a couple days. If anyone wants to purchase it please PM me.

I will be purchasing more mini micro sword soon.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

8-27-10:
Got all of my mini micro sword planted yesterday. The emersed Willow moss has some new growth.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

8-31-10:
Still no comments. :fish1:










Lots of good growth with the MP and Fissidens (ignore the giant white spot as it is dust within my lens):


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

looks great. has the betta been leaving the shrimp alone?

I can't wait to see what it looks like with more growth on the stump.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

matthew.shelly said:


> looks great. has the betta been leaving the shrimp alone?
> 
> I can't wait to see what it looks like with more growth on the stump.


Thanks. :smile: He still sometimes chases the shrimp but not often.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I am really digging the driftwood. It looks more natural to me than the rocks did. Go figure, since they are both found in nature.  I love the microsword. Where did you find it?


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

I like the driftwood a lot more then the rocks too, Sara...this tank looks awesome Dan! Pretty betta too. Does he have a name?


----------



## lnstevens (Aug 9, 2010)

What filter are you using on this tank? I have an identical size one. Any problems with shrimp jumping out at all?


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks for the comments. :smile:



sewingalot said:


> I am really digging the driftwood. It looks more natural to me than the rocks did. Go figure, since they are both found in nature.  I love the microsword. Where did you find it?


I get my mini micro sword from Minsc (fellow TPT member). Great guy to deal with.



demonbreedr16 said:


> I like the driftwood a lot more then the rocks too, Sara...this tank looks awesome Dan! Pretty betta too. Does he have a name?


I do not name my pets as I am not good at creating names. As long as I keep him well fed he doesn't seem to mind being nameless. :fish:



lnstevens said:


> What filter are you using on this tank? I have an identical size one. Any problems with shrimp jumping out at all?


It is a Red Sea Nano filter. Azoo also makes one, which is identical. I attach window screening to the inflow so the shrimp don't get sucked into it. It doesn't affect the flow much and haven't had issues of clogging like sponges can.

No problems with jumping shrimp. In my experience, RCS are not fans of doing suicide jumps out of the tank, even in my Mini M.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Minsc is awesome. I got some amazing plants from him earlier this year.


----------



## McGillicutty (Aug 31, 2010)

What's your Excel dosing on this? I have the same tank (2.5g), and will be starting to use Excel once it comes in the mail (none of my LFS have it).


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

McGillicutty said:


> What's your Excel dosing on this? I have the same tank (2.5g), and will be starting to use Excel once it comes in the mail (none of my LFS have it).


Before the Mini Pellia - .5ml
After - .2ml or .25ml

Seachem's recommended dosage is .25ml for 2.5G of water.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Sooo.... Any update to your tank/. I'd love to see the growth of the mp and fissidens on the stump.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

PinoyBoy said:


> Sooo.... Any update to your tank/. I'd love to see the growth of the mp and fissidens on the stump.


I think I'll be adding DIY CO2 to this tank on the weekend. Should see faster growth.

Here is a up-to-date picture:


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice growth. Loving the mini micro sword, what's the scientific name for your mini micro sword?

Also, does it stay compact or you just recently trimmed it?


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

PinoyBoy said:


> Nice growth. Loving the mini micro sword, what's the scientific name for your mini micro sword?
> 
> Also, does it stay compact or you just recently trimmed it?


No clue on the scientific name. I do not trim it and I am not sure if it can be without causing damage to the plant. The maximum height seems to be about 2" but it is staying at 1" in this tank.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

9-30-10:
Scraped some of the brown algae specks off the glass and added DIY CO2. I jammed the CO2 tube (has a chopstick piece on the end) into the tree stump to help keep the CO2 in the tank as long as possible. I may purchase a Hagen Elite in the future to use as a filter and diffuser. It does a great job filtering and diffusing in my 7.5G cube.










And this is Bertha:


----------



## RayT (Aug 27, 2010)

Terrific looking nano. Really loving the scape. I'm planning on adding diy co2 to my 5g and wanted to ask you what method you're using.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

RayT said:


> Terrific looking nano. Really loving the scape. I'm planning on adding diy co2 to my 5g and wanted to ask you what method you're using.


Thanks Ray. I'm using the Hagen CO2 kit that a friend gave me. I also use another of this kit on my 7.5G cube and have been pleased with the results.


----------



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

Love your setups... been lurking and following both this one and the 3 cup setup as well. 

Two questions:

1) Is there anywhere that you know of that ships RCS? I cant seem to find them at any LFS in my area.

2) Where did you get the glass CO2 level indicator?

J


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

ecuacura said:


> Love your setups... been lurking and following both this one and the 3 cup setup as well.
> 
> Two questions:
> 
> ...


You can find a few RCS sellers in the Swap n Shop part of this forum. The going rate is $20 for 20 RCS shipped.

The CO2 indicator is usually called a drop checker. Type drop checker into ebay and you'll find a lot of sellers. Price is around $8-10 shipped.

Hope this helps.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

10-7-10:
I added some more MP to the bottom left. The MP, Fissidens, and Sub have been pearling as of late. 

I should really scrape off the rest of the brown algae on the glass.


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

looking good. i really like how the stump is turning out.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

matthew.shelly said:


> looking good. i really like how the stump is turning out.


Thanks. 

11-4-10:
The glass could use a scraping.


----------



## Baadboy11 (Oct 28, 2009)

Like this little tank a bunch, I've got one set up right now that looks very similar actually! Cept i've been fighting brown algae like crazy.... FYI your betta might make a meal of your cherries, he did with my three ghost shrimps.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Baadboy11 said:


> Like this little tank a bunch, I've got one set up right now that looks very similar actually! Cept i've been fighting brown algae like crazy.... FYI your betta might make a meal of your cherries, he did with my three ghost shrimps.


Thanks. My Betta rarely chases the shrimp nowadays.

11-5-10:
Cleaned some algae off the glass.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

11-21-10:
Plants have been growing good since the weather is now cooler. :smile:


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

11-24-10:


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

it's filling in very nicely. great use of a 2.5


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

matthew.shelly said:


> it's filling in very nicely. great use of a 2.5


Thanks Matt!

12-3-10:
Here is the current status of the emersed section. It was mostly dead until a couple weeks ago when the temperature finally dropped. It's a mix of Willow moss, HC, and MP. One thing to note is that Willow moss becomes very compact when grown emersed, giving it an attractive appearance.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

That looks great! Makes me want to rescape my 2.5g


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

I really love this tank. I am actually going to do one the same size, but I am thinking of having some more shrimp in mine. I work with a guy who is getting some cool ones flown in this week, and is going to breed them. I will put up a thread as soon as I start to set it up. Any suggestions on doing a nano?


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Carpet has grown in nicely. Looks like you got rid of the slope on the substrate.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

cableguy69846 said:


> I really love this tank. I am actually going to do one the same size, but I am thinking of having some more shrimp in mine. I work with a guy who is getting some cool ones flown in this week, and is going to breed them. I will put up a thread as soon as I start to set it up. Any suggestions on doing a nano?


Thank you.

I wish you luck with the tank. IME, small tanks are a lot of fun and are easy to care for. That reminds me, I should add a few more RCS now that there is plenty of cover for them to hide in.

As for suggestions, using a scape that makes the tank seem bigger than it is can be rewarding if done correctly. Also, have a carpet plant that doesn't need to be trimmed is a good time saver. HG Belem seems like a good candidate, as is mini micro sword.



PinoyBoy said:


> Carpet has grown in nicely. Looks like you got rid of the slope on the substrate.


Thanks. The slope is still there and is the same: ~3" on the left to ~1.25" on the right.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

I like the look of mini micro sword, but I also like baby tears, not sure which one I am gonna use yet. Thank you.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

12-22-10:
All the algae is just spot algae on the glass. I have no idea how to scrape it off with the plants in the way.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Your Tank looks great!!


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

1-8-11:
Things have grown...


----------



## FlSHRFun (Jun 26, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Really nice. If the betta wasn't there for perspective I'd never guess the tank was a 2.5.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

FlSHRFun said:


> Beautiful!





Betta Maniac said:


> Really nice. If the betta wasn't there for perspective I'd never guess the tank was a 2.5.


Thanks for the compliments, FlSH and Betta.

1-9-11:
Here is an update on the emersed part. The Willow moss appears to be sending out flower stalks.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

How did you do the moss on the emmersed part?


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

problemman said:


> How did you do the moss on the emmersed part?


I just looped it around the piece of wood that sticks out of the water. In the summer I sometimes squirted some water on it, but now I just let it do its thing. Here is a picture from 8-16-10:
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o22/98LS1TA/IMG_1516.jpg


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I see!


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

I like how you can see the betta lurking below the surface.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

2-7-11:
Since the plants have grown so lush, I had to move the Betta into my Mini M so he has space to swim in.

All of the algae is now gone.


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

dj2005 said:


> 2-7-11:
> Since the plants have grown so lush, I had to move the Betta into my Mini M so he has space to swim in.
> 
> All of the algae is now gone.


I'm not surprised the algae is gone. With all those plants there must not be many nutrients left at all. Well done! Are you going to trim it so your betta can move back in?


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

matthew.shelly said:


> I'm not surprised the algae is gone. With all those plants there must not be many nutrients left at all. Well done! Are you going to trim it so your betta can move back in?


I just removed most of the Blyxa, and I'm amazed how much was in there. Betta is now back in the tank. Sadly, all of my precious MP is dead from a lack of light.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Any new FTS?


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

PinoyBoy said:


> Any new FTS?


Nope. I still have to decide if I just want mini micro sword in the tank instead of it plus Blyxa. Then I need to go do the actual planting.


----------



## Damian (Jun 17, 2009)

Tank looks phenomenal. Everything looks so healthy. I may have passed it but what and how much are you dosing if any?


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Damian said:


> Tank looks phenomenal. Everything looks so healthy. I may have passed it but what and how much are you dosing if any?


Thanks. I sometimes dose KNO3 and KH2PO4 roughly following the EI.

Since I gave away a lot of the Blyxa from this tank, I'm likely going to make a new scape.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Update?


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

uppppppppppdate! upppppppppppdate!


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

7-8-11:
After removing the Blyxa, I haven't done much except remove some of the pesky Java moss.


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

Any new developments? Pretty sweet ideas with the emerged moss.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Basil said:


> Any new developments? Pretty sweet ideas with the emerged moss.


I've been busy so I haven't changed anything. Right now, the moss is taking over the tank so I will have to fix that.


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice! Yeah, life and other tanks happen. It's still a really nice tank. I've got a 2.5 gallon and I might just borrow some ideas.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Update:
Hmm, it has been awhile since I gave a worthwhile update on this tank. If you want a picture update, then come back in ~one week. :smile:

As some of you may have guessed, I tore down the old scape (I still love how the scape looked at its prime even though my camera wasn't good enough to capture its beauty) as the hitchhiking Java moss took the whole tank over. Partly my fault for not giving the tank the attention it needed, but there was no way for me to remove the Java moss without tearing down the scape anyway, since it intermingled itself in with the Mini Pelia, which also happened to be the plant it hitchhiked with.

As such, that means all my mini microsword is long dead due to light starvation, and it seems no one sells mini microsword nowadays. This isn't all that shocking since I was one of the very few selling it back in 2010/2011. Still, it's a shame as I found that plant to be excellent and wouldn't mind using it again.

But, thankfully, I have quite the stockpile of Anubias nana petite; a plant that I also have a _slight_ affinity for, as some of you know. So, the new 2.5 gallon scape has Anubias nana petite as its main plant with Fissidens as a forground carpet. Simple, easy, and maintenance free, at least I hope. Equipment is the same: Coralife 18w fixture (running one bulb at 9w), Red Sea Nano filter, Aquasoil Amazonia II Powder, and petrified wood from my old 10 gallon scape. I would love to instead use a Mini S tank but I can't get myself to spend the $60 for one. Maybe one day...

I'll hopefully have some pictures of the new scape in about a week. I think it came out quite nicely for the five minutes that I spent creating it. The fauna will be a CPO and maybe some amano shimpies that will likely crawl out and die within a month.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

*2-3-13*:
Well, I couldn't resist taking one last image using my old Canon A630 camera (getting a DSLR soon so expect better quality shots in the near future).

As stated in the previous post:

*Flora*:
Anubias nana petite
Fissidens fontanous

*Fauna*:
Olive Nerite
CPO (should have him by the end of this week)
Amano shrimp (should come with the CPO)

*Equipment*:
Petrified Wood
Aquasoil Amazonia II Powder
Coralife 18w fixture with one 9w bulb running (10K)
Red Sea Nano filter
Cheap Petco/Petsmart 2.5G tank
A piece of black construction paper for the background

Total cost, excluding the CPO and Amano shrimp: *$0* 

I didn't realize this until I filled the tank, but the scape is very similar to my last 10G scape. That's a good thing as I enjoyed that scape besides the constantly cloudy water.

I stole this Fissidens from my Mini M but ran out of slate to glue the plant to, so the foreground is only 50% done.

*FTS*:


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

Now that's a great scape. Will you house another betta in it or go shrimp only?


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Basil said:


> Now that's a great scape. Will you house another betta in it or go shrimp only?


Thanks Basil. 

My Betta passed away a couple months ago so I'll be keeping a male CPO and one or two Amano shrimp instead. Besides those fellas, there'll be my Olive nerite though he isn't doing the best, at the moment. 

I'm pleasantly surprised how cheap CPOs have become. I've always wanted to get one but they were out of my price range.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

*2-5-13*:
My Amano shrimp and CPO are arriving tomorrow, so I am quite excited. It has been a while since I've gotten new inhabitants for any of my tanks.  Are male or female CPOs less violent, or does it depend mostly on the invert's personality?

My Olive Nerite seems to have perked up a bit so that's good news as he'll enjoy cleaning these rocks off once they get the usual coating of algae. Hopefully the CPO doesn't eat him.

I found a few extra SS mesh pieces that I made back in ~2010/2011 and attached the Fissidens to them. This way the Fissidens will grow in mats rather than puff balls.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

2-6-13:
CPO and Amano shrimps have arrived:

















A gift from Mordalphus. Sadly, I think this shrimp arrived DOA :fish1::









Joking aside, a big thanks goes to Mordalphus for the beautiful crayfish and shrimp!


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

*2-8-13*:
Here is the female eating a small Ramshorn. She loves food.


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

Very cool little tank


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

The Trigger said:


> Very cool little tank


Thanks Sam. 

I just realized I haven't changed out the fixture's bulb since sometime in 2010. :icon_eek: I have a new one in storage but with the low-light plants that I have in the tank, I'm thinking it would be best to keep the old bulb to avoid algae. New bulbs tend to give me GSA on the glass.

I may be getting some Red Root Floaters for this tank so I guess I'll change out the bulb if the RRF works out.

On that note, do you guys think adding RRF is a good idea? It might destroy the scape's sense of scale. Hmm.

*2-8-13 Update #2*:
This might be the last picture I take using the ol' point-and-shoot camera.

I'll be adding a lovely stainless steel prefilter to the intake next week (from h4n, of course). In the meantime, the window screen works well, despite its ugly appearance.

And I've added seven RCS as a clean up crew. The Amano shrimp don't do as well of a job as RCS, at least in my case.


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

This is, pretty much what I want my new tank to look like! It's so amazing...


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

assasin6547 said:


> This is, pretty much what I want my new tank to look like! It's so amazing...


Thanks!


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

*2-9-13*:
Amano full of eggs. How cute.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

*2-12-13*:


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

*2-19-13*:

The male Amano shrimp climbed out a day after the last update. The female has been quite happy as she is well fed. Besides eating, she enjoys digging holes.

The CPO molted today. To protect herself from the RCS, she has camouflaged herself using the surroundings, as can be seen in this picture:










Notice the single Aquasoil pebble on her head - it fools all the shrimpies.


----------



## jajabinx89 (Dec 29, 2012)

dj2005 said:


> *2-19-13*:
> The CPO molted today. To protect herself from the RCS, she has camouflaged herself using the surroundings, as can be seen in this picture:
> 
> 
> ...


ROFL! Love it. Such a clever CPO


----------



## synaethetic (Oct 4, 2011)

I have never seen your thread before and found it very fun to read through, you have done a good job at chronicling the development and transitions of your tank. Java moss is pesky, I myself have vowed to never use it again due to it's invasive abilities! 

Your images are sharp, and I think the beauty of your scape is well received through them. Now that you have a low maintenance scape you can sit back and relax!


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

jajabinx89 said:


> ROFL! Love it. Such a clever CPO


She is a funny one. CPO's have a lot of personality, it seems.



synaethetic said:


> I have never seen your thread before and found it very fun to read through, you have done a good job at chronicling the development and transitions of your tank. Java moss is pesky, I myself have vowed to never use it again due to it's invasive abilities!
> 
> Your images are sharp, and I think the beauty of your scape is well received through them. Now that you have a low maintenance scape you can sit back and relax!


Thanks and I'm glad you enjoyed the journal.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

*3-9-13*:
Added some RRF and moved the Fissidens that was on the right side to the center. I prefer the scape without the RRF but I'll see how it fills it.

Also added a stainless steel prefilter.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

*4-3-13*

A couple of new pictures of my female CPO. She is a friendly little bugger as she likes to climb onto my hand and even get a petting. :smile:

The scape itself is doing very well, as to be expected. The black background has been removed as I felt it took away the appearance of depth. Filter has been moved to the left side so it is basically out of sight. The RRF will likely completely melt away, which I'm not sad about as I definitely prefer how the scape looks without it.


----------



## RobMc (Oct 16, 2012)

Great look with the nana-petite. This is a completely under-rated ground cover from the look of your tank.

Also neat to see such a long progression. Best of luck, I hope to see this thread in 2015


----------



## chew (May 18, 2012)

I like the scape it looks like its a bigger tank than it is. Jo Jo had some microswords in pots last time I was there


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

RobMc said:


> Great look with the nana-petite. This is a completely under-rated ground cover from the look of your tank.
> 
> Also neat to see such a long progression. Best of luck, I hope to see this thread in 2015


Thanks Rob. The tank and thread will probably still be going in 2015.  



chew said:


> I like the scape it looks like its a bigger tank than it is. Jo Jo had some microswords in pots last time I was there


Thank you chew.

Regular microsword is too big for a 2.5G foreground. Do they also sell mini microsword? Mini microsword tends to grow to 1" in height.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

*4-6-13:*

Once the Fissidens is ready for a trim (which will be a while) I'll be adding it to the right front and side. I may just take some Fissidens from my Mini M to speed up the process.


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

Update please


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Basil said:


> Update please


So much Anubias nana petite... so, so much... 

That's my update. :smile: 

To be more serious, I just purchased a Mr Aqua 3 gallon long that will replace this 2.5G. The scape will very likely stay the same and the extra 6 inches in length will help provide more scale. Right now, the scape feels a bit smushed due to the 12 inch length of the 2.5G. I figure I can sell off some of the extra Anubias nana petite and Fissidens to help ease the cost of the new tank.


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

*extra petite?*

Extra petite? Id gladly take some off your hands aswell as fissidens. Please pm me when ready to unload.
Thanks


----------



## newbieshrimpkeeper (Dec 2, 2014)

nice tank.


----------



## Josh40996 (Aug 1, 2011)

RobMc said:


> Great look with the nana-petite. This is a completely under-rated ground cover from the look of your tank.
> 
> Also neat to see such a long progression. Best of luck, I hope to see this thread in 2015


me to


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Nice journal

Looking forward to updates when you plant the 3 gallon Mr Aqua


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

yellabelly said:


> Extra petite? Id gladly take some off your hands aswell as fissidens. Please pm me when ready to unload.
> Thanks


Will do. Probably 1.5-2 weeks from now.



newbieshrimpkeeper said:


> nice tank.





Josh40996 said:


> me to





dru said:


> Nice journal
> 
> Looking forward to updates when you plant the 3 gallon Mr Aqua


Thanks guys. :smile: The tank shipped out today so I'm hoping to get it by the end of this week.


----------

